# Young Fisherman looking for fishing buddies



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sadly to say, its been about a year since my lures have seen water.. I recently graduated from college and now want to get back into fishing. I can split all expenses and I have my own gear, I have a yak but I would like to fish a boat inshore/offshore. I dont smoke, I dont drink or party, I am a level headed young man just looking for some fishing buddies. Send me a pm or an email at [email protected] if you are looking for a fishing buddy to split expenses.

GET TIGHT !!


----------

